# Race to sub X on Speed FMC



## Cubing Forever (Oct 20, 2020)

This is Race to sub X on speed FMC.
The scoring system is Movecount + time taken
Movecount is measured in ETM.
The goal is to get the least points possible.

I'll post scrambles later so be ready.

Bye.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Round 1 scrambles



1. U2 B' U R D' L' F B R D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 D
2. R L2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B D F2 L' U' L' F' R B F2
3. F R2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' D L' U2 B' U' L U R U
4. B F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 L' B D2 U' R' D' U
5. F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 U L' F D' R' B2 U' B2 R B



Good luck. This will run like all other race threads.

PS: Round 1 ends on the coming Tuesday at 00:00 IST (19:00 GMT)


----------

